# Breeding the Kuhli Loach



## 110planted

I have a 110 gallon planted tank and recently bred my brown Kuhli loach. Currently have 3 babies anyone else done this? PH 6.8, Hardness 3, water temp 76, 25% water change weekly with 50% r/o 50% well water


----------



## Yo-han

I've witnessed multiple spawns of the normal kuhlii but never had any fry. Guess they look like a healthy snack for the other fish in my community tank.


----------



## captmicha

Wow! That's awesome. How many loaches did you have?


----------



## alcimedes

I bred them by accident in a 45 planted hex tank that I had.

The fry were basically miniscule initially, and I think they only survived because the tank was using an undergravel filter.

The fry were about the width of a human hair, maybe skinner, and 3mm or so long, give or take.

The fry spent the first few months just living in the undergravel filter and swimming between the space in the rocks, eating mulm.

I ended up with about two dozen fry that survived and lived to adulthood. I took a video of the fry when they were first born, as I'd never seen Kuhli loach fry before. If there's interest I'll see if I can find it.


----------

